# It was probably some dumb cluck



## Big Don (Jun 10, 2008)

*                                         Conn. police find pipe bomb stuffed inside chicken                *

_2 hours,  4 minutes ago_
_YahooNews/AP_
_Too Short To Excerpt:
_ 

                                                    SIMSBURY, Conn. - Authorities in Connecticut are wondering who stuffed a raw roasting chicken with a pipe bomb and left it on a roadside.                                                 
                        Simsbury police Capt. Matthew Catania says a motorist noticed the chicken Monday morning. He says the bomb was large enough to harm a person if it went off.
 The road was closed while the Hartford Police Department's bomb squad came and blew up the chicken.
 Nobody was injured. No arrests had been made Monday night.


----------

